# NAS Synology + AFP + SMB + TimeMachine



## Daffy44 (28 Juin 2016)

Hello tous,

Je croyais le problème ailleurs et j'ai tout remis à zéro sur mon NAS (formatage des unités réinstallation "from scratch") hélas non...
Après investigation et cela sur 3 sites distincts (1 avec un DS412+ et deux avec un DS414) je reproduis le problème suivant.

Si j'active (comme c'est le cas par défaut) les protocoles SMB et AFP, mes appareils se connectent sans difficultés. Par ailleurs sur mes Mac le Finder voit le NAS et s'y connecte par défaut via le protocole AFP. Je peux forcer une connection SMB mais en natif AFP est plus rapide et plus stable. Bref tout baigne !

Si je décide de choisir le *dossier du NAS pour TimeMachine*, alors je ne peux plus faire de connection "native" via le Finder sur le NAS. Je suis obligé de "forcer" la connection via le menu "se connecter au serveur" du Finder et saisir afp://adresse du NAS pour accéder aux partages sous ce protocole.

Mon NAS apparaît toujours dans les appareils partagés mais en SMB et je ne peux me connecter à ce dernier sauf à repasser en SMB et perdre les montages AFP présents. (qui plus est souvent alors, la connection en SMB est lente et instable).

A dire ou à écrire c'est compliqué.. alors j'ai fait une petite vidéo pour démontrer ma problématique. (sujet remonté auprès de Synology).





*Ma question est la suivante* : suis-je seul sur 3 NAS dans 3 environnements distincts à avoir ce problème ?

Il va de soit que :

avant DSM6 ce problème n'existait pas / Il me faut bien les 2 protocoles ET TimeMachine sur le NAS (les PCs ne sont pas impactés par cette problématique).

J'ai tenté de changer les niveaux SMB, d'ôter IPV6, de vider le cache etc.. rien n'y fait.


----------



## lolipale (6 Juillet 2016)

Bonjour,

Quel utilisateur utilisez vous pour le point de partage TimeMachine sur le Synology ?
Est ce votre propre compte ?
Si oui, tentez de créer un utilisateur dédié au point de partage TimeMachine, tmuser par exemple (l'avantage de créer un utilisateur séparé permet de mettre un quota à TimeMachine, qui, sans cela, a une fâcheuse tendance à envahir le disque).
Est ce que votre problème est toujours là ?
Pour ma part, je gère une dizaine de NAS de ce type (dernière version DSM) et je ne rencontre pas ce problème. Mais j'ai un utilisateur différent pour TimeMachine et les autres points de partage


----------



## Daffy44 (6 Juillet 2016)

Bonjour,
C'est aussi mon cas :
Un user pour les partages montés en afp dans le Finder 
Un user (avec quota bien sûr) pour la TM.

même situation sur 3 sites avec 2 ds414 et 1 ds412+

Chez vous lorsque les montages des dossiers partages sont faits ils le sont en afp ou en smb.
Si oui, alors lorsque vous parcourez (toujours depuis le Finder) le réseau puis le NAS les partages proposés sont en afp ou en smb ?


----------



## lolipale (6 Juillet 2016)

Il serait utile de préciser l'OS car l'interprétation du protocole SMB "by Apple" varie depuis la version 10.9 (Mavericks) !
Pour ma part, j'utilise El Capitan (10.11.5) (qui privilégie par défaut le protocole smb 3, afp étant amené à disparaitre (un jour dixit Apple)). Mes points de montage (browse) sont donc nativement montés en smb (smb1 pour ma part grace à la création d'un fichier nsmb.conf au niveau du répertoire etc/)
Que donne la commande suivante 
	
	



```
smbutil statshares -a
```


----------



## lolipale (6 Juillet 2016)

Pour complément, voici mon fichier nsmb.conf :

```
# Fichier de configuration /private/etc/nsmb.conf

[default]
signing_required=no
smb_neg=smb1_only
streams=no
minauth=ntlmv2
notify_off=yes
port445=no_netbios
file_ids_off=yes
```

Les permissions du fichier doivent être root:wheel
Le fichier est à placer dans le répertoire /etc/ à la racine. Reboot obligatoire pour prise en compte


----------



## Daffy44 (6 Juillet 2016)

Oui afp doit disparaître.
Sauf que nativement si une machine propose de l'AFP alors les montages peuvent se faire.
Chez moi le smb a souvent été bancale et moins rapide que ce bon vieil afp.
Ceci étant merci pour ces infos, je vais regarder cela de près.
Pourquoi en smb1 et non 3.
Enfin toutes machines sont en 10.11.5


----------



## lolipale (7 Juillet 2016)

Bonjour,

Vous avez raison. Le smb proposé par Apple est en effet "bancal". Apple a préféré le mettre à sa sauce et le redévelopper pour son système plutôt que de payer une licence  ... avec le succès que l'on sait.
Nous utilisons le smb1 car c'est le plus stable aujourd'hui ... mais aussi le plus lent.
Vous pouvez changer le paramètre de négociation "smb_neg" dans le fichier nsmb.conf.

```
smb_neg=normal
```


```
smb_neg=smb1_only
```


```
smb_neg=smb2_only
```
Vous pouvez trouver ces informations (+ détaillées) en tapant dans le terminal 
	
	



```
man nsmb.conf
```


----------



## Daffy44 (7 Juillet 2016)

Super merci pour ces infos. Personnellement je préfère rester en afp c'est plus performant pour l'heure. Ceci dit je regarderai de près toutes ces informations merci.


----------



## AppelDeMes2 (24 Décembre 2016)

Avec MacOS 10.12.2, et un Synology 6.0.2-8451-update 7, la lenteur en utilisant SMB est chaotique. En utilisant AFP c'est acceptable.
Dans un réseau GB, en copiant un fichier de 4 GB, depuis AFP cela prends 18 secondes et avec SMB cela prend 1.20 minute.
Je recherche une solution pour qu'on puisse utiliser un protocole fiable et rapide pour les Mac en réseau.
Il semble que depuis que Tim Cook est au pouvoir, toute la philosophie de Steve Jobs est en train de disparaître.


----------



## guytoon48 (25 Décembre 2016)

AppelDeMes2 a dit:


> Avec MacOS 10.12.2, et un Synology 6.0.2-8451-update 7, la lenteur en utilisant SMB est chaotique. En utilisant AFP c'est acceptable.
> Dans un réseau GB, en copiant un fichier de 4 GB, depuis AFP cela prends 18 secondes et avec SMB cela prend 1.20 minute.
> Je recherche une solution pour qu'on puisse utiliser un protocole fiable et rapide pour les Mac en réseau.
> Il semble que depuis que la pédale de Tim Cook est au pouvoir, toute la philosophie de Steve Jobs est en train de disparaître.



Classe!...


----------



## kaos (28 Décembre 2016)

L'OS de Synology y serait il aussi pour quelque chose ? 
L'expérience a t elle été tentée avec d'autres marques ?

afp est donc présent pour des questions de rétro compatibilité mais il est voué a disparaitre, de plus la cohabitation avec smb est pas terrible ? j'ai bien compris ?


----------



## daffyb (29 Décembre 2016)

faudrait essayer en SMB2 et SMB3 pour voir ce que ça change (si ça change quelque chose d'ailleurs)


----------



## lolipale (29 Décembre 2016)

lolipale a dit:


> Vous pouvez changer le paramètre de négociation "smb_neg" dans le fichier nsmb.conf.


Avec la version 10.12.x ce paramètre n'est plus d'actualité.
Il faut le remplacer par 
	
	



```
protocol_vers_map
```
 avec la valeur 7 pour smb 1/2/3 activé, la valeur 6 pour smb 2/3 activé et 4 pour activer seulement smb 3.
Donc pour etre compatible smb 1, 2, 3 il vous faudra remplacer smb_neg par :

```
protocol_vers_map=7
```


----------



## daffyb (30 Décembre 2016)

J'ai fait un petit essai dernièrement :
Un NAS Syno 4 baies et un MacBook Pro 2009 avec Sierra et un SSD, le tout connecté en gigabyte
En AFP presque 100Mo/s
En SMB 1 (réglage réalisé sur le NAS) 25Mo/s
En SMB 2 (réglage réalisé sur le NAS) 20Mo/s
En SMB 3 (réglage réalisé sur le NAS) 15Mo/s
Ce sont des valeurs indicatives, rien de plus.


----------



## lolipale (30 Décembre 2016)

Bonjour,

Voici un outil (gratuit) permettant de réaliser des tests de vitesses de transfert sur un lan sur des points de partage. Vous trouverez sa description et le lien de téléchargement ici.


----------



## kaos (30 Décembre 2016)

Merci beaucoup pour Hélios !

Je ne manquerais pas de faire des tests sur mes différents serveurs une fois rentré chez moi.

En tout cas, avec "Open Média Vault" et en smb ça tabasse, et c'est effectivement différent sur mes NAS constructeurs
comme Netgear ou D-link ou on se rapproche des valeurs données par Daffyb (en un peu mieux chez moi de mémoire)

_Une app est d’ailleurs dispo sur le portail Netgear et elle se nomme "smb+" je crois et permet justement le smb1 smb2 etc ...
je l'ai installé mais pas activé._


----------



## diablouf44 (28 Juillet 2017)

Bonjour, j'ai exactement les mêmes soucis que ceux énoncés par @Daffy44 voilà plus d'un an et ce malgré les récentes mises à jour de DSM (6.1.3) et de MacOS (10.12.6). Avez-vous pu résoudre vos soucis ?

En ce qui me concerne je soupçonne mon routeur (un TP-LINK TL-MR3420) qui me sert de relais wifi (donc bridgé) d'en être la cause. En effet en passant directement par le wifi de ma box je n'ai aucun souci de détection du disque de sauvegarde situé sur mon NAS par TimeMachine et les sauvegardes s'effectuent normalement. Par contre en passant par le routeur ni TM ni le Finder ne trouvent le disque, je suis obligé de passer par l'IP du NAS via l'interface de connexion serveur du Finder. Cela ressemble à une mauvaise implémentation de Bonjour non ? Je n'arrive pas à trouver de documentation sur le sujet, aussi toute aide me sera la bienvenue !

Je poste ce message avant de rebooter mon Mac et tester la config "nsmb.conf" de @lolipale…

En attendant, voici les captures des tests de l'outil d'Helios via SMB et AFP :


----------



## daffyb (28 Juillet 2017)

Ya pas à dire, il y a comme un écart !
diablouf44, t'es sur de mériter le WiFi ?
Pour ma part, je n'ai pas la moindre admiration pour TP-Link (c'est étrange, mais ils font les routeurs les moins cher...)


----------



## kaos (28 Juillet 2017)

Bizarre comme problème effectivement .... je suis curieux.
On peut mettre de coté un problème liés au ports vu que le Tp est en Bridge, c'est donc une utilisation/lecture du type de partage non ou mal gérer par le routeur ?


----------



## Daffy44 (11 Novembre 2017)

Bonjour,
Je rallume la chaudière avec une excellente recette... (pardon si vous l'aviez déjà) ...


Daffy44 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je ne sais si cela peut aider en tout cas, j'avais des difficultés avec mes Macs et mon NAS de faire cohabiter les deux protocoles SMB et AFP. In fine j'avais abandonné et j'utilisais AFP.
> si par malheur je montais un dossier en SMB au pire tous les partages existants en AFP sautaient... au mieux j'avais une connexion SMB lente et/ou instable...
> ...


----------



## daffyb (1 Février 2018)

Je remets une pièce dans le monnayeur après avoir désactivé le signing avec cette commande :

```
printf "[default]\nsigning_required=no\n" | sudo tee /etc/nsmb.conf >/dev/null
```
et voici le résultat (en SMB) :





ya pas photo comme on dit


----------



## mariol66 (2 Février 2018)

Merci Daffyb d’avoir remonté ce post. J’ai fait la manipe décrite mais à l’utilisation vite fait je n’ai pas sentit de grand changement. Mais du coup je vais essayer cet utilitaire Helios pour voir exactement le debit que j’ai.


----------



## Daffy44 (2 Février 2018)

Bonjour, 
Il fait aussi savoir quel niveau de smb est utilisé 
1 2 ou 3.
Dans terminal 
smbutil statshares -a

Et si <> de 3 voir la préférence sur le nas (panneau de configuration service de fichier smb)


----------



## mariol66 (2 Février 2018)

J'ai fais le test avec le Terminal. J'ai le niveau 3.02

Sur le NAS dans les paramètres avancés de SMB/AFP/NFS j'ai

Serveur WINS : rien de marqué
Protocole SMB max : SMB3
Protocole SMB min : SMB1
Plage SMB: SMB1,SMB2,SMB2 et Large MTU,SMB3
Mode de chiffrement du transport: auto

Et en cases cochées je n'ai que:

Activer Opportunistic Locking
Activer le bail SMB2
Activer les handles durables de SMB (le verrouillage inter-protocole des fichiers sera désactivé.)


----------



## Daffy44 (3 Février 2018)

Ok donc si la manip est faite sur le mac (signing off)
Et si le lien est filaire rj45 sur un switche gigabit
La liaison doit permettre la copie de fichier de manière rapide
Genre 60 à 100 mo/s
1 fichier de 4 go doit être échangé en 1 ou 2 min max


----------



## t3uch1 (7 Mars 2018)

Bonjour, 

Je me permet de venir demandé de l'aide ici car j'ai un soucis, pas exactement le méme mais qui peut y ressembler, 
Je suis novice dans tout ce qui est réseau et je galére un peut
Je suis tomber sur ce post grace a google, 
J'ai installer un serveur nas fais maison avec un Rock64 et en OS, Open Media vault, 

J'ai bien créer mes partage SMB et AFP, 
Premiérement AFP semble lent 7mo/s en wifi ... 
De plus quand je ferme le finder et le rouvre ensuite, 1 fois sur il me dis "rock64" ne peut être ouvert car l'élément original est introuvable"
Ensuite j'ai vu a faire, Accéder au serveur  afp://IPDUNAS et c'est reparti direct puis aprés un certain temp des que je veut retourner sur le serveur hop erreur et ainsi de suite, c'est trés embétant et de plus trés lent en copie 

Je penser que c'étais du a Open media vault surement moin développer et stable que Synology mais j'ai fais plusieurs test, plusieurs version et pareil je pense que l'erreur vient de la configuration du mac 

De plus je remarquer sur vos imprime écran que vous avez toute ces infos dans les propriété de votre disque ( sur cet photo a gauche )






Hors moi je n'ai absolument rien, J'ai le nom et c'est tout, je n'ai pas l'adresse, la taille etc ... 
Ai je oublié quelque chose ? 
Est ce qu'il faut "monter" le disque dur en permanent ? 

Merci de votre aide


----------



## kaos (8 Mars 2018)

je t'ai fais un MP, j'ai vu ton post qu'après, je vais quand meme résumé afin que cela serve a tous.

Pour ton soucis de NAS "élément original est introuvable" ça arrive avec tous les NAS, c'est OSX qui perd a la suite d'une veille ou un truc comme ça, j'ai aussi parfois ce soucis avec Synology ou Netgear. 

Sur Syno comme les autres NAS, je ne peux pas non plus avoir les infos des Dossiers partagés à la racine, seulement ce qui est dedans, j'ai par contre l'espace dispo en tout petit en bas de mon Finder. 

Je ne me souviens plus de la façon de monter en permanence un dossier (pref système et ouverture automatique il me semble) , et je le déconseille car en cas d'un ordi portable, des que tu va sortir de chez toi tu auras des messages d’erreur a chaque démarrage. 
ça demande 2 clics de monter un dossier, je le fais a la volée au besoin.
_
Mon NAS OMV ne rentrant pas dans mon meuble "IKEA Hacké " il est provisoirement au repos et je suis toujours pas foutu d'utiliser Rsync correctement, faut vraiment que je me penche la dessus un de ces quatre. _


----------



## Daffy44 (8 Mars 2018)

Bonjour
Deux choses
L'utilisation des deux protocoles afp et smb est même encore sous high Sierra instable.
En recherchant sur le forum AFP versus smb on retrouvera l'article avec la manipulation à faire pour que smb donne le max.

Pour le montage automatique j'utilise l'application mountain qui permet le remontage d'unité à l'issue d'une veille.


----------



## t3uch1 (8 Mars 2018)

Merci je vais regarder pour trouver cet article alors ca m'intéresse car la SMB et AFP bloque a 8mo/s
Je regarde aussi Mountain
Merci encore a vous deux


----------



## daffyb (26 Septembre 2018)

Je n'ai pas fait d'essai, mais à première vue AFP semble rapide sous Mojave.
Je ferai des bench prochainement.
Et vous, de votre coté, ça donne quoi ?


----------



## mariol66 (26 Septembre 2018)

Il faudrait que je refasse des bench aussi. Je n’ai pas ressenti de difference pour le moment mais von, c’est tout neuf


----------



## mariol66 (28 Septembre 2018)

Je n'ai plus trop mes anciens résultats en tête mais il me semble qu'il n'y ai pas de grande différence. Entre nos 2 mac les débits de lecture et d'écritures (fichier de 300 mb avec Helios) donnent dans les 50 mb/s


----------



## daffyb (28 Septembre 2018)

mariol66 a dit:


> Je n'ai plus trop mes anciens résultats en tête mais il me semble qu'il n'y ai pas de grande différence. Entre nos 2 mac les débits de lecture et d'écritures (fichier de 300 mb avec Helios) donnent dans les 50 mb/s


j'ai fait un test rapide hier soir : pas de changement notable en afp


----------

